# Super Blackhawk - Cerakoted - 03/22/2012



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

Just finished this one up for a forum member yesterday. Turned out very very nice.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

That looks great Tim, im sure the forum member will be very pleased..


----------



## FowlHunter13 (Jan 11, 2011)

Another awesome job Tim. Every time I see some of your work it makes me want to bring you the first one of my guns I can reach in the safe. I am sure the customer will be happy with that fine looking pistol.


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

What was the price to do it out the door???:whistling::whistling:


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

and it was my gun,, wow, what a difference, thanks Tim, awesome work.


----------



## TraderDan (Jul 25, 2009)

*Take him the gun allready*



FowlHunter13 said:


> Another awesome job Tim. Every time I see some of your work it makes me want to bring you the first one of my guns I can reach in the safe. I am sure the customer will be happy with that fine looking pistol.


Actions speak louder than words.:whistling:


----------

